# Conwy Castle And Town Walls



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

Why-Why said:


> Great shots of Conwy and its Castle, Leon. The castle looks dreamlike, a child's fantasy of a medieval castle.





yansa said:


> Lovely updates, Leon, with many romantic shots! kay:
> I like your threads very much! :cheers:





christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, Leon :cheers:


thank you guys! :cheers:


*Conwy Castle And Town Walls I*


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Conwy Castle And Town Walls II*


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Conwy Castle And Town Walls III*






































































































.
.
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

In Italy

In Spain

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City I Leeds

Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Love those raptors!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful updates, Leon! :applause:
Remarkable car! I love the castle, and most of all I love your last set with the great photographies of the birds (and people posing with these birds). Very impressing!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates; well done





Why-Why said:


> Love those raptors!





yansa said:


> Wonderful updates, Leon! :applause:
> Remarkable car! I love the castle, and most of all I love your last set with the great photographies of the birds (and people posing with these birds). Very impressing!


thank you guys, much appreciated 🍻 🍻 🌻


===============================================================


*Conwy Castle And Town Walls I *


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Conwy Castle And Town Walls II*




































































































[/align]​
*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium)*
_*Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch (Netherlands)
Lake Garda (Italy)
Canary Islands (Spain)*_
_*Budapest (Hungary)*_
_*
Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City
Leeds
Lake_District
Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England)
Caernarfon Castle (Wales)
Conwy Castle (Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade (Wales)

Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai (Lithuania)

Dublin_Ballybofey_Londonderry (Ireland)
*_
*In Scotland*


----------

